# Testmasters



## mustpassFE (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anybody know if the testmasters course is any good? I have taken the FE exam twice and seem to always be about 4 points shy of passing. I am wondering if I should take the testmasters course or just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass. Anybody have any advice?


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 20, 2007)

mustpassFE said:


> Does anybody know if the testmasters course is any good? I have taken the FE exam twice and seem to always be about 4 points shy of passing. I am wondering if I should take the testmasters course or just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass. Anybody have any advice?


Once the FE results are out I'll ask my friend who took the course for the October 2007 exam.


----------



## mustpassFE (Dec 20, 2007)

mustpassFE said:


> Does anybody know if the testmasters course is any good? I have taken the FE exam twice and seem to always be about 4 points shy of passing. I am wondering if I should take the testmasters course or just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass. Anybody have any advice?


OK Thanks


----------



## SHELL_EI (Dec 23, 2007)

I know someone that took the testmasters course after being out of school for seven years, they took the exam and passed. When i was preparing for the FE they highly recomended it.


----------



## LindaM (Dec 24, 2007)

mustpassFE said:


> Does anybody know if the testmasters course is any good? I have taken the FE exam twice and seem to always be about 4 points shy of passing. I am wondering if I should take the testmasters course or just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass. Anybody have any advice?


I didn't take the Testmaster's FE prep, but did take their PE review course. What I can say about their courses is, they use instructors who are familiar with the exams and the content of the exams. They concentrate on teaching material to "get points." It is not their goal to teach you the material, but rather to teach you what you need to know to get enough of the easy points.

Passing these tests is as much about what you know as it is about using good exam strategies. You know you won't get all the questions right, and you should not waste time on questions that you know you can't get. An educated guess is sometimes the best option on difficult questions (the testers have to write the tests to be challenging enough to stump even the brightest test takers once in awhile).

I would highly recommend some kind of test prep course -- Testmaster's has a great record of success with serious test-takers.

Your comment "just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass" concerns me. You need to develop a positive attitude about your ability to pass this test or you beat yourself before the game begins. Believe in yourself....you graduated with an engineering degree, so you have the skills and knowledge to pass this exam! A review course will give you exam strategies, and focus your studying on the most likely question topics and types. There is so much content in an engineering curriculum that you can't know everything and it can be overwhelming.

GOOD LUCK and bring on that positive attitude!!!!!


----------



## mustpassFE (Jan 18, 2008)

I just enrolled in the testmasters course and am ready to pass and move onto the PE. Thanks for the advice concerning testmasters.



LindaM said:


> I didn't take the Testmaster's FE prep, but did take their PE review course. What I can say about their courses is, they use instructors who are familiar with the exams and the content of the exams. They concentrate on teaching material to "get points." It is not their goal to teach you the material, but rather to teach you what you need to know to get enough of the easy points.
> Passing these tests is as much about what you know as it is about using good exam strategies. You know you won't get all the questions right, and you should not waste time on questions that you know you can't get. An educated guess is sometimes the best option on difficult questions (the testers have to write the tests to be challenging enough to stump even the brightest test takers once in awhile).
> 
> I would highly recommend some kind of test prep course -- Testmaster's has a great record of success with serious test-takers.
> ...


----------



## frecoder78 (Feb 26, 2008)

mustpassFE said:


> Does anybody know if the testmasters course is any good? I have taken the FE exam twice and seem to always be about 4 points shy of passing. I am wondering if I should take the testmasters course or just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass. Anybody have any advice?



Basically if it weren't for the testmasters course I took last April I wouldn't have passed the EIT. This course totally rocks. They give you a little bit of theory but mostly drill you on problems. After this course you will be extermely well prepared. Now I just wish they could offer an Electrical PE review course. I would definately take it!


----------



## foofer0013 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey,

I am sitting for TESTMASTERs this week. I sure hope the hell it works.

I will let you know.

Regards,

Dave



mustpassFE said:


> Does anybody know if the testmasters course is any good? I have taken the FE exam twice and seem to always be about 4 points shy of passing. I am wondering if I should take the testmasters course or just keep on studying on my own and hopefully pass. Anybody have any advice?


----------



## Stylerjames4 (Apr 27, 2020)

What were some of you guys study techniques while in the testmasters course? Did you guys rework all the problems the testmasters course gave you and then work them again if you got them wrong?


----------

